# From Pink to Black



## salmangeri (Sep 13, 2008)

I did a faux marble fireplace last summer....started with real marble, primed (oh no mr. bill) it with Stix waterborne bonding primer, based coated in dark gray and finished it in black...it's a very easy finish on flat surfaces....I moved the glaze first with crumpled tissue paper then went back over with tissue paper that was accordion folded...I did this for an Historic Estate that was changing out it's venue...the room went from a formal dining room to an exhibit room....:thumbsup:


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Looks great.


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

That looks awsome Great job


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

Awesome job Sal!


----------



## loaded brush (Dec 27, 2007)

Curious. What do you use for a protective topcoat? BTW very nice job. Classy looking.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Nice work Sal!


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

salmangeri said:


> I did a faux marble fireplace last summer....started with real marble, primed (oh no mr. bill) it with Stix waterborne bonding primer, based coated in dark gray and finished it in black...it's a very easy finish on flat surfaces....I moved the glaze first with crumpled tissue paper then went back over with tissue paper that was accordion folded...I did this for an Historic Estate that was changing out it's venue...the room went from a formal dining room to an exhibit room....:thumbsup:


Good Job....
Sometimes we use Crumpled up Newspaper when we do Saint Anne's Marble ..... In conjunction with Brushes


Michael Tust


----------



## salmangeri (Sep 13, 2008)

loaded brush said:


> Curious. What do you use for a protective topcoat? BTW very nice job. Classy looking.


Loaded.... I mixed the glaze coat with oil based paint to give it a hard finish...
If I would of used any type of oil urethane it would yellow the finish and the acrylics only come in a semigloss.... I could increase the depth with a water borne over coat but for this application it would make it a little too shiney.....and yes they make water borne "low luster" acrylics but I've found they are more towards the semi-gloss sheen then what they advertise....


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Looking hot!


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

salmangeri said:


> Loaded.... I mixed the glaze coat with oil based paint to give it a hard finish...
> If I would of used any type of oil urethane it would yellow the finish and the acrylics only come in a semigloss.... I could increase the depth with a water borne over coat but for this application it would make it a little too shiney.....and yes they make water borne "low luster" acrylics but I've found they are more towards the semi-gloss sheen then what they advertise....


You should check out Golden artist products, they have several topcoats that would be great in this application.


----------

